# Bucks Trades



## Mavs Dude

How bout this for the Bucks:
Bucks trade Anthony Mason 
Lakers trade Derek Fisher

Bucks trade Tim Thomas and Jason Caffey
Indiana sign and trades Brad Miller

Bucks Lineup:
C-Miller
PF-Smith 
SF-Kukoc
SG-Mason
PG-Fisher

Shaq already talked about Mason going to the Lakers and the Bucks need a true PG.
Indiana probably won't be able to resign Miller so they get something in return for him.


----------



## tdizzle

If I was in the Bucks position I would try and build for the future. They have some quality young players to work with. Here would be the starting lineup that I would throw out there.

C. = Dan Gadzuric

P.F. = Tim Thomas

S.F. = Desmond Mason

S.G. = Michael Redd

P.G. = T.J. Ford

Bench:

Toni Kukoc, Marcus Haislip, Joe Smith, Anthony Mason, Joel Przybilla, Jamal Sampson.

And if you really wanted to go young they could try to trade Tim Thomas for some young talent or future draft pick's and start Marcus Haislip at the P.F. spot.


----------



## rocketeer

the bucks really don't need to make anymore trades right now. this team won't be as bad as most are expecting.

they have a good backcourt. ford will be good and this is an almost perfect situation for him. he has some shooters to pass the ball too. mason and redd are both also good and young and can play the 2-3. thomas should play 3 and probably some 4. 

their frontcourt isn't as good, but they have some young guys with potential. 

instead of trying to trade more this year, they should focus on developing the guys they have. then see what is available next year in free agency and the draft. if this team is as bad as some of the people here think, they will have a shot at a big guy like emeka okafor.


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> If I was in the Bucks position I would try and build for the future. They have some quality young players to work with. Here would be the starting lineup that I would throw out there.
> 
> C. = Dan Gadzuric
> 
> P.F. = Tim Thomas
> 
> S.F. = Desmond Mason
> 
> S.G. = Michael Redd
> 
> P.G. = T.J. Ford
> 
> Bench:
> 
> Toni Kukoc, Marcus Haislip, Joe Smith, Anthony Mason, Joel Przybilla, Jamal Sampson.
> 
> And if you really wanted to go young they could try to trade Tim Thomas for some young talent or future draft pick's and start Marcus Haislip at the P.F. spot.


No to me that lineup would be a disaster. Thomas cries like a baby when he plays PF. Plus he is to skinny he gets posted up alot. Desmond Mason is a good defender but is to short to play alot of those guys at SF.

If the Bucks do any trades over the summer then I would play this lineup:
C-Dan Gadzuric
PF-Joe Smith
SF-Tim Thomas
SG-Desmond Mason
PG-Eric Strickland

I would play Strickland the first and fourth quarters and Ford would play the second and third quarters.
Then when you have Ford in the game with the starters you can be a really good run and gun team.
Joe Smith isn't that slow but if you want you can take out him and put Haislip there.


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> If I was in the Bucks position I would try and build for the future. They have some quality young players to work with. Here would be the starting lineup that I would throw out there.
> 
> C. = Dan Gadzuric
> 
> P.F. = Tim Thomas
> 
> S.F. = Desmond Mason
> 
> S.G. = Michael Redd
> 
> P.G. = T.J. Ford
> 
> Bench:
> 
> Toni Kukoc, Marcus Haislip, Joe Smith, Anthony Mason, Joel Przybilla, Jamal Sampson.
> 
> And if you really wanted to go young they could try to trade Tim Thomas for some young talent or future draft pick's and start Marcus Haislip at the P.F. spot.


No to me that lineup would be a disaster. Thomas cries like a baby when he plays PF. Plus he is to skinny he gets posted up alot. Desmond Mason is a good defender but is to short to play alot of those guys at SF.

If the Bucks don't do any trades over the summer then I would play this lineup:
C-Dan Gadzuric
PF-Joe Smith
SF-Tim Thomas
SG-Desmond Mason
PG-Eric Strickland

I would play Strickland the first and fourth quarters and Ford would play the second and third quarters.
Then when you have Ford in the game with the starters you can be a really good run and gun team.
Joe Smith isn't that slow but if you want you can take out him and put Haislip there.


----------



## #1BucksFan

Here's my Idea:

C---Gadsuric
PF--Haislip
SF--Thomas
SG--DMason
PG--Ford

bench (in order of probable playing time)
1. Redd
2. Smith
3. Kukoc
4. Strickland
5. Pryssy
6. AMason
7. Caffey

the starters would outrun any team in the L up and down the court


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Here's my Idea:
> 
> C---Gadsuric
> PF--Haislip
> SF--Thomas
> SG--DMason
> PG--Ford
> 
> bench (in order of probable playing time)
> 1. Redd
> 2. Smith
> 3. Kukoc
> 4. Strickland
> 5. Pryssy
> 6. AMason
> 7. Caffey
> 
> the starters would outrun any team in the L up and down the court


I sure like that line-up let me tell you. And TJ Ford will be starting.

Post 1,000.


----------



## MikeIsGood

I like both trades. One gets rid of the disease known as fat mase, while the other gets rid of the other disease known as Caffey and brings in a young, legit Center in this league, which is rare. Miller would play an upwards of 35 minutes for us, and I believe he could put up double double numbers every night.


----------

